
Show HN: Universal Solution for Accepting Cryptocurrency Subscriptions - alexsideris
https://www.cryptosubscriptions.co
======
alexsideris
Creator here. While growing my product, Telemonetize, a service that allows to
charge a monthly subscription for access to your Telegram group or channel, I
found myself going into the crypto market.

I quickly found out that crypto payments are 'push' payments, meaning that for
a user to pay, let's say, $10/mo in cryptocurrency, he/she has to send the
payment manually himself/herself every month. There is no universal solution
for 'pulling' from a crypto wallet. Any solution that 'pulls' from a
customer's wallet is limited and requires your end user to have that specific
wallet

I built this API to make your life easier while accepting crypto
subscriptions. It's a simple API that notifies your subscribers automatically
via email several times before their subscription expires so you don't have to
do it manually. In these emails, there will be a link to a checkout page so
they can renew their subscription

You will get notified via email and webhooks when users subscribe, renew or
don't renew(cancel) their subscription

All you have to do is add an embeddable widget/button to your website

It's built on Ruby on Rails, with plain Javascript and Bootstrap on the front
end and it's hosted on Heroku

